# 8 months left in the Navy



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Iv spent the past 8 years in the Navy as a ABE iv made 2nd class and am up for 1st next cycle. Anyone looking to hire an ABE 2nd class, I have quality insurance qualifications and very mechanically inclined. I have done 3 deployments in Operation New Dawn and Operation Iraqi Freedom. If I can run a crew of 25, be in charge of 2 catapults onboard USS John C. STENNIS CVN 74 as a work center supervisor Im sure pensacola has something for me, iv really grown to love this place and if the rite offer comes along I would gladly retire from the Navy and live a normal life again. Open to any and all suggestions or offers if u guys can help that would be awesome.


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

Got nothing, just wanted to say Thank You for your service, and good luck!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm not a military guy...what is ABE iv?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Aviation Boatswain's Mate (Equipment) 
Aircraft Launching Catapult operator and technician


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you retiring after 20? (a little confused you mention retirement in your post, but then 8 yrs and up for PO1) if not, DO NOT GET OUT! do the rest of your time and retire, Pensacola isn't going anywhere...... You asked. Oh, Sorry, I don't have a job for you. Good luck in this decision. Its a BIG one.....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Proof


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

USAJobs.com is your friend.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Realtor said:


> Are you retiring after 20? (a little confused you mention retirement in your post, but then 8 yrs and up for PO1) if not, DO NOT GET OUT! do the rest of your time and retire, Pensacola isn't going anywhere...... You asked. Oh, Sorry, I don't have a job for you. Good luck in this decision. Its a BIG one.....


Rogr that, its huge I know my biggest conflict is being with my kid or being next to my shipmates while providing for my kid would be nice to have the best of both worlds.

Iv done 8 yrs currently retire as in get out now is what I meant


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Proof


 What's this proof of? You received a NAM? Congratulations!

STAY IN THE NAVY.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Iv spent the past 8 years in the Navy as a ABE iv made 2nd class and am up for 1st next cycle. Anyone looking to hire an ABE 2nd class, I have quality insurance qualifications and very mechanically inclined. I have done 3 deployments in Operation New Dawn and Operation Iraqi Freedom. If I can run a crew of 25, be in charge of 2 catapults onboard USS John C. STENNIS CVN 74 as a work center supervisor Im sure pensacola has something for me, iv really grown to love this place and if the rite offer comes along I would gladly retire from the Navy and live a normal life again. Open to any and all suggestions or offers if u guys can help that would be awesome.


Thank you for your service and best of luck


----------



## chuck62 (Oct 4, 2013)

Stick it out and do a full 20 years. You'll look back and realize it was the best decision you ever made, trust me that's what I did and I have no regrets. I retired in '03 and believe me time will fly by before you know it. Best of luck.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll third the stay the hell in for 20. If not for you but the family. Medical is the best there is in the military. and the cheapest. When you get 65 it is all completely free for you and your wife. Never heard of one retiree that said they wish the would have gotten out. But everyone that got out says they were sorry to get out. I did 20 and never looked back except to wish i was still in. Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh one other thing I forgot, The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence, until you get there.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

sealark said:


> Never heard of one retiree that said they wish the would have gotten out. But everyone that got out says they were sorry to get out.


Very true.


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*retire*

great advice from sealark and realtor


and, thanks for your service


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

Retired some time ago after doing 30 years as Sr Chief, unless you really have something going for you I would recommend you stay in . 

Obviously you have a reason for even considering getting out can we ask what it is?? Advancement opportunity, deployments, Pay scale, 

I am wondering, you ask the members here for advice or inputs so to speak ,Did you ask Your Chief for his/her inputs, you are on the threshold of moving upward both in rank and leader ship position, I would really take sometime and reflect on what you already have and would be giving up for the other side of the road,be honest with your self.

My Thoughts are that, your considering giving up much more than you will gain out side the gate at this time. 

Your call I wish you well


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I retire in 5 months with 22years of service. My planning started 4 years ago. Like Jim and Ron said, stick it out and get that mailbox money. You very well may luck into something but with 8 months to go, that is a huge risk with not much to fall back on (not knowing your total situation of course). Best of lluck in whichever path you decide.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

If you had asked this question 4 months ago, I would have recommended that you try it in the oil patch on supply boats. It is a 3 week on and 3 week off or 4 and 4 but pretty good pay. Problem now is that the oil patch is probably about to go through another one of it's down cycles and you may not want to be away from home for 3 or 4 weeks at a time. I'm not saying there is not still going to be opportunities over there for good people. The best companies are always looking for good people. 

I'm assuming that with all the cut backs, they are kinda trying to squeeze you out. I've seen a lot of this, lately, from guys in the Air Force around Eglin and I assume it is the same in the Navy/Marine Corp. 

I understand your dilemma. When, or if you re-up you may get transferred. I don't know how you got to Pensacola as a 'jet shooter' but knowing the reasoning of such military wisdom has often eluded me.

I'm sure that Airbus in Mobile is going to be doing a lot of hiring soon. I'm sure they favor those who are residents of Alabama but you would think your military service would have weight. Quite a commute but people do it everyday.

As good of a fisherman as you are and as much as you love it, you could start your own guide business but you may starve in the Winter. There is a lot of competition out there but guys that pay attention to the business aspects and the customers make it. 

The good news is, you are young and in good health and the world is open to you. If I weren't retired, I would hire somebody like you in a heartbeat.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I commend you for looking ahead in your life and looking for a new career this early. 
everyone who has retired from the military will tell you to stick it out and retire.
everyone forced out will have a different story so only you can decide what is best for you.
many men are being forced out with 15+ years of Honorable service and others are leaving for different reasons under this new administration with so many changes I could no longer serve under.
I loved the Marine Corps and it was my entire family but combat injuries caught up to me when I could no longer pass the PFT and I was out= just like that and didn't see it coming. wish I could have and started looking for a new career in advance like you are doing. sucked to be a US Marine SSgt one day and just another homeless person back living on the streets the next. Do what is right for you and God Bless


----------



## max h1 (Nov 19, 2007)

As some of the other guys were saying stay in. My wife wanted me to get out around the 8-9 year mark, talked to my Chief about it and the biggest point he mad was you're almost half way home.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

In this economy count me as another vote for staying in the Navy. I did 6 years in the Navy,1979-1985, made First Class in 1984 and bailed out in 1985. It only took me 3 years to go through 3 civilian jobs due to business decisions which us employees had no input. I took a chance on the Coast Guard and they let me come back in as a Second class, and all my Navy time counted toward retirement. Ended up loving the USCG and doing 24 years total, retiring as Chief Warrant. It's nice to have the monthly check but just the medical insurance more than made it worth while.


----------



## Rustifaro (Jul 16, 2008)

*Stennis*

It’s a small world and I know the Stennis is a big boat, but I was wondering if you know my S-I-L, Bos’n Cole. He is (I think) the Maintenance Officer of the catapults on the Stennis in Bremerton. If so, tell him hello from G-Dad.


----------



## 29gallk (Dec 5, 2013)

I am also retired military and it is A huge relief to know I have that income no matter what happens. I have too many friends that got out and now tell me they wish they would have stuck it out. Sure you can get a job on the outside but you have already established your career where you are. A job on the outside comes with zero guarantee. thank you for your service no matter what you decide.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

sealark said:


> Oh one other thing I forgot, The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence, until you get there.


I wish more young people in the military understood this. I see too many people around me get out after one or two enlistments because they think civilian life is going to be so much better for them. Most of the time the military is all that they have known and have nothing to compare it to. You only have 12 more years until you can retire. Once you get to that point maybe you decide to go even longer. 

Have you checked around lately and looked at what health care costs are today, especially with a kid? I have changed my mind about staying in a few times. I planned on doing 20 when I first enlisted since I had no idea what I wanted to do in life. My first assignment was terrible. The location was awesome but the job/schedule was horrible and planned on getting out. I came down to Pensacola for school and planned on retiring again. By the time I had finished school and the Air Force screwed me over I planned on getting out. Well I came to the realization that I would be stupid to get out just short of my halfway point.

Even now I would love to be out. I am envious of everyone on here that gets to call Florida home still. I would love to say the hell with it, get out and enjoy the "good life" in Pensacola. I decided not to do that though since I can either suck it up for the next 10 years and enjoy being retired at 38 or I can get out and regret it for the rest of my life.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

putting in my two cents finish ur 20


----------



## OLDCRAB (Nov 24, 2007)

I vote with the “HANG IN THERE” guys. There are so many good reasons to stay that have been mentioned and for me personally, I have lived/stationed in more countries than I have states. Some great, others not so much, but all were experiences I could never had done on my own. Again, some I would rather have not “visited”, but an experience just the same. 

This administration will soon be gone and hopefully the next will be kinder to our military. 

Whatever you decide, I wish you the BEST.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Some guys just don't like being separated from their family for 6 to 8 months at a time.

That's understandable.

It always bugged me when the Navy would think less of a Sailor, Chief, or Officer that would take "less career enhancing" jobs so as to be at home more.

I understood you had to be a "go getter" but it's okay to put family first and not be penalized for it.


Jim


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Stay Navy Man, you are almost to the magic ten year mark and rank retirement eligibility. E6 was my greatest time. I got out in 99 when the economy was decent and still came back in 2000. I am at twenty right now and will retire at 24 in Niceville. Once you hit ten years it flies by. Just gave my kids my college money during my last reenlistment. You’re a Man who served so i would not fault you in either decision, but put the pro's and con's on paper, you will be surprised.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Get somebody to proof read your resume.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> I retire in 5 months with 22years of service. My planning started 4 years ago. Like Jim and Ron said, stick it out and get that mailbox money. You very well may luck into something but with 8 months to go, that is a huge risk with not much to fall back on (not knowing your total situation of course). Best of lluck in whichever path you decide.


Thank you for your service


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Rustifaro said:


> It’s a small world and I know the Stennis is a big boat, but I was wondering if you know my S-I-L, Bos’n Cole. He is (I think) the Maintenance Officer of the catapults on the Stennis in Bremerton. If so, tell him hello from G-Dad.


Hahaha yah i knew him, but dont keep in contact, that man stroked my ass and lit it on fire multiple times


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

I did 27 and don't regret it one bit. Stay in!!!!! Get that twenty!!!!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Yup, DITTO on make a run for the 20, especially with a kid, the medical would be the clincher. Check out those benefits before making the leap, it's a decision of you and your family's' life. If ya go, roll it over into the Reserves, if ya can.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Big decision but as already mentioned its a tough economy on the outside. The military gives you immediate comfort with leave, pay, medical and dental benefits from the day you start and when you get your 20 at the old age of 38 or so you get medical and a check for life. Those benefits will be difficult to find onthe outside. I made the decision to stay 20 at year 12 but at year 13 I was separated as part of a RIF. It was devastating but I made it work. I now am over 20 with being in the reserves for the last 8 years So if you do decide to get out, have a plan and understand the comforts you now have will be immediately taken away and you start at ground zero. Good luck and there is life outside military but it may be challenging based on your experience


----------



## redneckboi (Oct 3, 2007)

*Retiring*

Let me put my 2 cents in. I joined the Navy at 19, I retired as an E-8 at age of 49. Now I sit at home and collect a monthly check that many civilians would be proud of. True, I had some choice duty stations, but I also had some long deployments. Went to Nam when my first kid was 1 year old - we all suffered from that, but got over it. Now that I'm over 65, I go to the Navy hospital and everything is free for me and my wife. If they can't treat me, they send me out in town to a specialist and they also are free! My wife has had two knee replacements, major surgery (in Mobile), I've had cataract surgery in both eyes and all free! Luckily I enjoyed most of the 29 years and made some really good friends and shipmates. Moving every 3 years or so seems rough, but after 3 years, I find myself getting into a rut, so new job and new friends were welcome. You're an adult and have to make up your mind, but talk to the Chief and the Counselors and make sure you know what's best for you. I truly miss the Navy, but under today's administration, there's no way I would stay in. Whatever you decide, all the best to you and thank you for your service.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> ... and if the rite offer comes along I would gladly retire from the Navy and live a normal life again. ...


Ain't nuthin' "_norma_l" out here, sailor. 

Oh, and thanks for your service!


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Lim-it-out..... did I see your boat this morning around 7am at 98 and Blue Angel? That thing sticks out big time.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I’ll throw in my two cents. Stay in and retire; the benefits along with the retirement check make it well worth it. If you are going to get out create yourself an account in usajobs.gov and create a search for Pensacola. All government job openings in the Pensacola area will show up weekly. I’ve seen a lot of training positions open up on NAS for air wing types. I’m Intel so I’m not interested in them but there has been quite a few lately. Good luck on whatever you choose to do and thanks for your service.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd do my 20 and retire. You can do the same thing after retirement as you can getting out now and doing it - plus, you'll have your retirement and the other benefits.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Look at it from a ground zero perspective - starting today.

If someone told me that I could work for 12 years and then retire with a pension and benefits, I'd jump on it in a heartbeat. Even if it meant a reduced salary for the next 12 years. 

The question is. Will you be able to earn enough money outside the Navy in the next 12 years to offset the loss of the pension and benefits if you get out now? Unless you have super job skills, the answer to that question is probably No.


----------



## 2chairs (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

+ 1 for staying in. I did 26 Army and collect that check on the 1st.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Your gonna miss the sound of screaming drag, so I recommend you try to not go too far away from your new home.




.


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

I am not certain on the particular skills of an ABE, but you can check the big employers around here: Navy Federal, Gulf Power, AirBus, and the DoD. But as others have said, you are a little behind the powercurve Bos'n on your preps to get out (not retire). I will go further than most and say due 30 and quit it all! I did 22 and need to work for the man for a while before I get to hunt and fish when I want. If you were free and clear with no family or bills, I would say get out and go to school. Otherwise, stay in and climb the Navy ladder. Get educated and put on khaki, either a commission or anchors. Think about a few post-naval career fields and prepare. Meanwhile enjoy the paycheck and port visits.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Stoker1 said:


> Lim-it-out..... did I see your boat this morning around 7am at 98 and Blue Angel? That thing sticks out big time.


Sure did haha


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

7 yrs in the AF. Yeah politics suck and stuff gets old I get it but at 8 yrs, you're half way there basically. Regs are probably different but if getting out was what you were 100% serious about at LEAST extend for a yr off your contract. That will give you the time needed to find a job and get things lined up for that transition phase. I recommend Lockheed Martin, Tybrin, Boeing companies that have DOD contractions with the government as jobs. Deployments and time spent down range suck but part of life is sacrifice.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

I work for a major medical imaging company. They specifically seek people with military background. The problem is most companies are not hiring now. We are only filling spots if a huge hole is left when someone leaves. That being said, if there are any jobs in the NAVY you could put in for that would increase your civilian skill set it would be worth putting in the extra time. Just my 2 cents. If you have your mind made up and the screamming drag is calling too hard???? Then do what you need to. It would be better to have a transition plan. If you are the Entreprenurial type, Pensacola is a good place to start. There are never enough AC mechanics during summer in the middle of condo mecca. Good Luck, God Bless !


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I WILL say, if you decide to get out, STAY in the reserves for a retirement. You won't collect it till you are 60, but it's a NICE check and you can then take advantage of TriCare.

Jim


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great advice Jim!


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Get somebody to proof read your resume.


I feel like an ass for liking this comment, but this is truth. I spent a decade writing for a living. I'd be happy to do an edit on a resume or cover letter for you before you send it to a potential employer.

Just let me know!


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

foxtrotuniform said:


> I feel like an ass for liking this comment, but this is truth. I spent a decade writing for a living. I'd be happy to do an edit on a resume or cover letter for you before you send it to a potential employer.
> 
> Just let me know!


 On another forum (Fishing)lot of mid level Mgr and HR type people and they are saying cover letter is back and wanted and make it strong.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Everyone's situation is different and no one can decide better than you what is best for you and your future. I see a lot of people saying things like 'everyone who gout out regrets not staying for 20.' or 'the grass is greener until you get there.' 

Well- I understand those are their opinions, but I respectfully disagree. I did 7 years in the Army, made the most of it and the Army made a lot of me, however- I got out and I am very glad I did. But I had a clear exit strategy. I knew where I wanted to live and what I wanted to do and made sure I had all my ducks in a row before I got out. 

Being in the military requires many sacrifices, especially if you have, or want to start, a family. I am very glad I don't have to make those sacrifices for another 13 years, but on the flip side, I am glad to have made them for the past 7. To me, the bottom line is that thinking hard about what you want and planning to get it is the key. There are people who just floated through the military and did 20 years and got out and are not happy- because they just never really thought about it, just kept going and other opportunities passed them by. 

Know your goals, have a plan and go get it.

PM me if you want more details about my particular experience.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I kick my A$$ every day for not staying in the Air Force. Went in on the Buddy system n 75 and I got out in 83. My buddy Retired with 25 years in 2000. then applied and got a job with Post office and will retire from there at age 60 this year and draw two retirements. Think real hard about what you are doing. Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## flounderpounder225 (Jan 10, 2008)

This is not intended in a negative way, but you have 8 years in, you gross between 50K and 60K per year depending on whether you are on sea duty or shore duty, free medical and commissary/exchange privileges. First off, you would be very hard pressed to make that kind of compensation in the civilian sector, especially in Pensacola, or anywhere for that matter with 8 years of military experience in the AB career field. On a side note; if you do decide to leave the Navy and seek employment in the civilian sector I sincerely hope your post on here does not reflect your normal writing and grammar, if it does, do not get into a writing intensive career and also have someone else write your resume. Go see your bubbas at T-line and get their advice. Stay in SHIPMATE.


----------



## Tonto FAC (Dec 21, 2013)

*Service*

Thank You for your service:thumbup:
I am sure the Navy has a transition assistance office. Get to know them by first name right now.
The one advise I gave to all my young airman that were getting out was education. Not necessary to get a college degree but convert your Navy job experiences to civilian jobs. For instance catapult maintenance seems to be a lot like diesel mechanic. 
Following your fishing posts on the PFF your seem to be an above average fisherman. Look at getting your Captins Ticket as a back up.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

somewhat off topic but I think one mistake people make is to actually listen when sailors bitch. I remember guys in the squadron who never had a good thing to say about the Navy and were notorious bitchers but who always were the most surprised when someone would not re-enlist.
p.s. most of my best friends in life have been fellow sailors -- bitching or not


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Get Out?*

Just get out and work until you are 65 and then the whole time you are out you can pay for your families insurance and get to hug them. Then in about 12 years you'll have a sudden change of heart and say "I should have stayed, it didn't take as long as I thought". Stay in and do the rest and things aren't always as they seem when you foot the bill for housing and everything else you should be getting. It's not as if you can't finish what you started and your wife be extremely greatful when that date arrives and your boat finally shoves off for the last time and you are not on it. You can wave from the shore. All the while watching the bank account get the check every month. Thank you for your service whatever advice you go with. I only did four years and I should've stayed for at least 16 more. Best of luck


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Good luck with your decision Bud - just make sure you consider the advice here, and put pencil to paper and consider the costs involved: income and expenses; both serving in the military, and if not. There are NO tax free housing or subsistence allowance, medical, or DoD/NEX/AAFES/Commissary benefits once you leave the military. You may have decided that you really can't hack the military life and would rather leave - but first analyze the above.

I can empathize, as I also contemplated resigning at the 12-13 year mark. I've now been in over 22yrs (which flew by), and will retire in less than 3 years like many others...with lifetime medical benefits for my wife and I, a monthly check, and all earned lifetime benefits. I'll also be buying my annual FL Sportsman's license for $20 as a veteran! My kids are using my 911 ("New") GI bill for college expenses and/or room and board, for which I am VERY thankful. I don't regret my Army career, for the above reasons and many, many more.

Whichever decision you make, we wish you well! Whatever you do, it's ALL about what YOU make it to be...or not. Good Luck, and get a college degree whichever path you pursue or aspiration you chose! :thumbsup:


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Josh, I've enjoyed reading the comments since it especially hits home with me. As you know, my son is 9 years into the Army and facing the same decision. The fellow forum members who have served and retired have a much better perspective than I would on staying vs. leaving and as one member stated, he's never met a retiree who regretted staying in. I can't say that I have either. That said, if you are going to get out, make sure you have a plan and understand the market opportunities. A good friend of mine went into the Navy for 4 years with the sole objective of the Navy paying for college. He did his 4 years, went to college and now has a VERY good job with Wells Fargo. I'm sure you could make arguments for an against until you're blue in the face, but only you know what your interests are and how your skill set will translate to the private sector. Good luck! Thanks for your service.


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Excellent advise from all. You simply cannot get an equal benefit package in the civilian world with a high school diploma. Stay in, get a degree, continue to strive for promotion, contribute to Roth TSP and stay for at least 20. You will retire with a great deal of experience, a pension, a sizable amount in TSP, decent medical insurance AND you can transfer your post 911 GI Bill to your children. THEN you can look for another job and be a bit more picky when doing so. The military has A LOT to offer but it's up to you to go get it.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

*I wanna take the time and thank everone for all the advise thankyou very much people hearing or should I say reading all of this has put some things into perspective for me for all those who were willing to reach out and give me a hand I cant thankyou guys enough but I am now sure 90% that I will be re-uping my contract and try to LIM-IT-OUT in the **NAVY I have about 1 year left on shore duty ( that is as long as a sign that paper ) here at NASP until I go back out to sea, so until then tight lines!! now I have to fish twice as hard to make up for soon to be lost time hahaha*


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Lim it, Was that you at Sherman cove marina last Tuesday on the wash down ramp? With you liking to fish so much have you ever thought about getting into Diving in the Navy? When I went in you had to be an E4 with over 4 obligated to get into Diving. Now Diving is a rating. But I am sure you could cross over but not positive as I retired in 1980. If interested why not check it out. Plus when you retire there are many work opportunities for qualified Divers. I worked in the Diving field ever since my retirement for shipyards, Sup ships, And many more small local jobs. Never had to hold down a 40 hour week except for 6 months after retirement.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

sealark said:


> Lim it, Was that you at Sherman cove marina last Tuesday on the wash down ramp? With you liking to fish so much have you ever thought about getting into Diving in the Navy? When I went in you had to be an E4 with over 4 obligated to get into Diving. Now Diving is a rating. But I am sure you could cross over but not positive as I retired in 1980. If interested why not check it out. Plus when you retire there are many work opportunities for qualified Divers. I worked in the Diving field ever since my retirement for shipyards, Sup ships, And many more small local jobs. Never had to hold down a 40 hour week except for 6 months after retirement.


Yep that was me, but no I cant cross rate


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I was pulling my boat out on the West ramp when I saw those jaws on your boat then I saw you avatar. Hang in thare shipmate. I just came from the VA and got my free glasses after my free cataracs removed. I could go on and on all free. Last thing while you in make sure you get everything that happens to you in your record. Stub your tow get it recorded in health record.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Iv spent the past 8 years in the Navy as a ABE iv made 2nd class and am up for 1st next cycle. Anyone looking to hire an ABE 2nd class, I have quality insurance qualifications and very mechanically inclined. I have done 3 deployments in Operation New Dawn and Operation Iraqi Freedom. If I can run a crew of 25, be in charge of 2 catapults onboard USS John C. STENNIS CVN 74 as a work center supervisor Im sure pensacola has something for me, iv really grown to love this place and if the rite offer comes along I would gladly retire from the Navy and live a normal life again. Open to any and all suggestions or offers if u guys can help that would be awesome.





Stoker1 said:


> USAJobs.com is your friend.


Lots of good reasons listed on here so far as to staying in & finishing one's 20. Personally, after 4 years active I decided the military lifestyle wasn't for me ... and after 4 years reserve I decided that wasn't for me either. It was fun & good for me while it lasted .... but it was time to go.

If the OP does decide to get out & look for a Federal job he should bear in mind he can buy into FERS (_the Federal civilian retirement system_) for his 8 years military service so it's not wasted time. I turned my 26 year Federal civil service career into a 30 year retirement by paying into FERS for my 4 years active duty. (_can't buy Reserve or NG service if not full-time active_) Doesn't all have to paid in one lump sum .... they let you set it up on monthly contributions.

Also bear in mind that Federal Law Enforcement and Corrections careers come with an early retirement (_20 years service at age 50 - or 25 years at any age even if under age 50 - I was only 48 when I hit my 25 year eligiblity date._) FERS Law Enforcement also comes with an enhanced annuity percentage calculation so the retiree gets a little bit bigger pension than a non-LEO/Corrections retiree.

Federal retiree health insurance isn't free, but not overly expensive and there's lots of choices as to which insurance plan/company. Federal workers & retirees can change to a different plan/company every November if they are unsatisfied. As a retired LEO I also get to write my portion of my health insurance premiums off my taxes (little known provision of the tax code)

If OP hasn't used his GI Bill and gotten at least a Bachelor's degree, I'd recommend he do that first if he decides to get out.

_(that said ... back in the day we had a few Border Patrol Agents who started with the BP shortly after retiring from the military at age 40 or 42 ... most of 'em were pilots for our choppers & light fixed-wings)_


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I haven't read all the pages, but what would be your dream job?...what are you really best at?...i would continue with the Navy until you can go for your dream job...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

153 Large fish said:


> I haven't read all the pages, but what would be your dream job?...what are you really best at?...i would continue with the Navy until you can go for your dream job...


Dream Job

Fishing Guide/Capt ; Tournament fishing:yes:

I can fish all day everyday + all night every night honestly its all I do now but work gets in the way hahaha its all I think about and do, sometimes I think I have some type of addiction hahaha I guess its a healthy one to have


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Remember this. You can do the same thing after you do your 20 that you can do getting out at 9. Especially, if you go with the Federal Service.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Lim-it Oxbeast on this forum debated on getting out a couple years ago while stationed here and decided to stay in. He is currently stationed in San Diego. Good guy to pm and get some insight


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

Get out. Civilian life is so good. Start gathering your medical records so you can get seen immediately for disability if you have any issues. Also, register for VA education and get ready for that.

You may or may not make as much money outside the military, but life is good.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

A bit more money helps to make life a bit BETTER. Stay in - it's worth it!!!

I wonder if Oxbeast is catching any Calico Bass in San Diego...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> A bit more money helps to make life a bit BETTER. Stay in - it's worth it!!!
> 
> I wonder if Oxbeast is catching any Calico Bass in San Diego...


 
RojR that sir... San Diego is the only other place I would rather be stationed other then Florida, Im sure getting hooked up to Calico isn't too hard over there hahaha but for now Im taking it a day at time here.I have realized I have more to loose if I get out, and I still have more to gain if I stay in :thumbup: sure I would love to get out and fish everyday but if I can collect a check for the rest of my life + benefits by serving for another 12 years that's just a deal that the civilian sector cant offer me anywhere its a huge selling point for me + getting another federal job and then eventually collect 2 checks... all that's just too hard to beat for now I got to work hard and sacrifice the time for a better time when I can truly go fishing everyday hahaha 

Everything I have now is because of the Navy, not a single one of my old friends from High school can say they own there own truck and boat -- paid for-- or can walk into a bank and get a loan for a house without a second blink, Im on a track and to jump off now when Im at the peak would just be to high of a risk 

I have known a couple of my shipmates that have got out, to be honest none of them created a success story.

My friends in high school that went on to collage and came out with degrees aren't living the life either it seems now a days everyone that competes for a good job has a degree also. So even they are starting at the bottom. 

Im the type of guy that judges life by success. And to me successful is just another way of saying happy. I don't need to live large to be happy all I need is a cozy house a good running truck and boat to boot and ill be the happiest man in the world I got 2 of those things and all I need now is to find a house with my name on it. And guess what the Navy can get me there!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Now that's a decision you'll enjoy and appreciate for the rest of your "swab jockey" life. I'm sorry to say, however, the "bulls" will be glad when you leave!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> Now that's a decision you'll enjoy and appreciate for the rest of your "swab jockey" life. I'm sorry to say, however, the "bulls" will be glad when you leave!!!


hahaha 

:tank::gunsmilie: until then Im'a ride out with my hooks sharp and with many co-anglers as eager and motivated as I am to slay the biggest Bull Red Pensacola has to offer. Lets just say this year will be last full year here until I get back for yet another 5 year deployment so I'm going to fish HARDirate:

I Still have yet to hook into a Mahi, trigger, and sail fish got to knock those out this year!!!


----------

